# Poljot Traveller



## peterc (Jun 23, 2003)

Hi

Picked up a cheap Poljot Traveller Alarm watch off the Bay. It's running approx 1 minute slow per day and i want to adjust it. However i can't get the back off, it seems to be a push on but won't budge.









Anyone know how this is done?

Thanks

PC


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I think these are push on and they are very tight.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Wait until you try and get it back on


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

peterc said:


> Hi
> 
> Picked up a cheap Poljot Traveller Alarm watch off the Bay. It's running approx 1 minute slow per day and i want to adjust it. However i can't get the back off, it seems to be a push on but won't budge.
> 
> ...


 You will probably need a case knife to open it, or a strong but sharp edged pen knife, and a die press with ptfe type discs to press the back back on.

Tight fitting pessure fitted backs are a pig to open and close, thus the advantage of traditional peg slotted, screw on backs.

I managed to get a tight fitting pressure back pressed back on after immersing it(just the back disc!!







) in liquid nitrogen.







Another trick, is to leave a pellet of solid dry ice(solid Co2) on the back for a good few minutes, before pressing it back on quick!!









..................otherwise..............it's the press!!


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Griff said:



> I managed to get a tight fitting pressure back pressed back on after immersing it(just the back disc!! ) in liquid nitrogen.










Hope you let it warm up a bit before strapping it to your wrist


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff,

There are no flies on you mate.


----------

